# Objekte zwischen Client und Server über Sockets senden



## Steffen (22. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
habe ein Problem ich habe eine Client/Server Applikation geschrieben welche Daten zwischen dem Client und Server sendet. Hier der Client:
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;


```
public class Client {
    
    /** Creates a new instance of Client */
    public Client() {
    }
    
    static void Init() throws IOException {
        
        Socket server = new Socket("localhost", 3141);     
        
        InputStream in = server.getInputStream();
        OutputStream out = server.getOutputStream();
        
        out.write(5);
        out.write(2);
        
        int result = in.read();
        
        System.out.println(result);
        
        server.close();
    }
        
    
    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try{                    
            Init();
        }
        
        catch(IOException e) {System.out.println("Error" + e);}
    }          
}
```
[/code]

Ich möchte jetzt aber das ich mit dem OutputStream nicht nur Zahlen usw. senden kann sondern ich möchte auch Objekte einer selbst geschriebenen Klasse senden.
Kann mir da jemand helfen und sagen wie man das macht?

Thx, Steffen


----------



## Sky (23. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar noch nicht mit einer solchen Kommunikation gearbeitet, habe aber schon mal was von einem  ObjectOutputStream (Klick Dich zur API)  gehört. Vielleicht ist dass ja das richtige für Dich?

Grüsse, Sky


----------



## foobar (23. Sep 2004)

```
ObjectInputStream in = new ObjectInputStream(server.getInputStream());
ObjectOutputStream out = new ObjectOutputStream(server.getOutputStream());
out.write("hallo welt");
```

Hier ist ein kleines Beispiel für eine Client-Server Anwendung http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8198&highlight=socket


----------

